# Kent Links Tour; Princes on Tuesday



## Blue in Munich (Feb 22, 2018)

I'll speak to Princes tomorrow to see what we can do about provisionally booking some tee times for Tuesday as a back up to RSG which looks like we are going to miss out on.

When I spoke to them earlier with this in mind it looked like we would all be able to get out by 11am, if not earlier.  I would look to use the Himalayas as a change for those who have played the other 18 on Sunday.  The deal was Â£160 per 4 ball including breakfast or lunch, for Sunday they offered a per head price for numbers above 8 and I'd imagine they would do the same on Tuesday.  

With that as the intention, who is interested in going?  I think I've picked up the following from the other threads;

BiM
PieMan
Fish
Rosecott
Badger
jobr1850
2blue
Swingalot
94tegsi

Apologies to anyone I've missed, please cut & paste the list and add yourself.


----------



## paddyc (Feb 22, 2018)

Although I would like to play on Tuesday, I do not wan to commit just yet and would rather see how the course plays Sunday. Are Princes expecting payment before Tuesday or can we pay on the day. 

Thanks for organising Richard and all your time and effort


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 22, 2018)

They wanted a deposit per head for the Sunday, when I speak to them I'll find out but I'm hoping to persuade them to reserve enough tee times without deposit on the basis that until RSG tell us we can't come we've got a booking elsewhere.  I'd be hopeful that we'd get cut a bit of slack on deposits in the circumstances and they are prepared to help.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 22, 2018)

I'll fit in around your numbers BIM


----------



## User2021 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks for the efforts BIM


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2018)

Not sure if it has to be declared or if its a variable choice or we all have to choose the same, but I'd prefer lunch if we go with this as an alternative to RSG as I'd have already had breakfast at the hotel.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Feb 23, 2018)

BiM
PieMan
Fish
Rosecott
Badger
jobr1850
2blue
Swingalot
94tegsi
mikejohnchapman - Lunch but as early a TT as possible please.


----------



## Dando (Feb 23, 2018)

BiM
 PieMan
 Fish
 Rosecott
 Badger
 jobr1850
 2blue
 Swingalot
 94tegsi
 mikejohnchapman - Lunch but as early a TT as possible  please.      
Dando - as for food I am equally happy if I have to have another breakfast or wait and have lunch
Not sure what my 2 guests are planning on doing at the moment but will confirm as soon as I hear from them


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 23, 2018)

Just spoken to them; they see no issue in getting us out between 9 and 10 on Tuesday and including the Himalayas lop. However they wonâ€™t hold a tee time without a deposit and Iâ€™m reluctant to shell out until RSG confirm the position.  I reasonably confident we will get out early Tuesday and will speak further on Sunday. If Simon gets early confirmation that RSG is shut then I will book tee times and advise. Looking at lunch after 18 holes as the food option.


----------



## User2021 (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks BIM


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 23, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Just spoken to them; they see no issue in getting us out between 9 and 10 on Tuesday and including the Himalayas lop. However they wonâ€™t hold a tee time without a deposit and Iâ€™m reluctant to shell out until RSG confirm the position.  I reasonably confident we will get out early Tuesday and will speak further on Sunday. If Simon gets early confirmation that RSG is shut then I will book tee times and advise. Looking at lunch after 18 holes as the food option.
		
Click to expand...

What size deposit do they need? What would that work out if we split it equally??


----------



## Dando (Feb 23, 2018)

I know its not overly helpful with your planning, but at the moment my 2 friends have every intention of coming down Monday afternoon and playing on Tuesday unless the weather takes a serious turn for the worse over the weekend/early Monday


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 23, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			What size deposit do they need? What would that work out if we split it equally??
		
Click to expand...

The numbers we're looking at I'd have to drop Â£160 to secure enough places.  They are reasonably confident that there's not going to be a rush of bookings between now and then, and we're seeing them on Sunday so we may get a better response when we are face to face and handing over a large lump of cash.


----------



## Badger (Feb 23, 2018)

probably the only saving grace is that we should have the courses to ourselves, nobody else will be bloody mad enough to be outdoors !


----------



## chrisd (Feb 23, 2018)

Badger said:



			probably the only saving grace is that we should have the courses to ourselves, nobody else will be bloody mad enough to be outdoors !
		
Click to expand...

RCP told me that they get busy when RSG closes as any one wanting to play then goes to there or Princes


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 23, 2018)

Is there space for one more?

Given that i was having the day off any way for RSG would be a shame to waste it ...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 23, 2018)

backwoodsman said:



			Is there space for one more?

Given that i was having the day off any way for RSG would be a shame to waste it ...
		
Click to expand...

BiM
PieMan
Fish
Rosecott
Badger
jobr1850
2blue
Swingalot
94tegsi
mikejohnchapman - Lunch but as early a TT as possible please.  
Dando - as for food I am equally happy if I have to have another breakfast or wait and have lunch
Not sure what my 2 guests are planning on doing at the moment but will confirm as soon as I hear from them
backwoodsman


Welcome aboard.  :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Feb 24, 2018)

BiM
PieMan
Fish
Rosecott
Badger
jobr1850
Swingalot
94tegsi
mikejohnchapman - Lunch but as early a TT as possible please. 
Dando - as for food I am equally happy if I have to have another breakfast or wait and have lunch
Not sure what my 2 guests are planning on doing at the moment but will confirm as soon as I hear from them
backwoodsman

Sorry BIM ...  journey time/disruption etc means I'm OUT for the Tues golf


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2018)

2blue said:



			Sorry BIM ...  journey time/disruption etc means I'm OUT for the Tues golf
		
Click to expand...

There's only a 30 minute variable, tee's originally from 08.30 at RSG and now here if we end up at princes with the new 9 holes, from 09.00?

Knowing the dining experience at RSG, I'd even say that even with slightly later tee times at Princes we'll still be finished and away earlier than we would be at RSG.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 24, 2018)

Fish said:



			There's only a 30 minute variable, tee's originally from 08.30 at RSG and now here if we end up at princes with the new 9 holes, from 09.00?

Knowing the dining experience at RSG, I'd even say that even with slightly later tee times at Princes we'll still be finished and away earlier than we would be at RSG.
		
Click to expand...

That's as maybe, however, my highly refined 6th sense is telling me that, under the circumstances, it makes very good sense to gain 6hrs of travel time during daylight hours. 
One learns to stay one step ahead...  like...  have just filled up with neat screen-wash....  packed the snow-chains....  sleeping-bag etc  Hav e taken out..  shorts & t-shirt.....   see you'se soon


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2018)

2blue said:



			One learns to stay one step ahead...  like...  have just filled up with neat screen-wash....  packed the snow-chains....  sleeping-bag etc  Hav e taken out..  shorts & t-shirt.....   see you'se soon
		
Click to expand...

I did the same the other day when the advice was to take a shovel, boots, snow chains, flask with hot drink and some food, de icer, hat, gloves, spare can of fuel, scraper and maps - I looked such a wally on the bus !


----------



## wookie (Feb 24, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Just spoken to them; they see no issue in getting us out between 9 and 10 on Tuesday and including the Himalayas lop. However they wonâ€™t hold a tee time without a deposit and Iâ€™m reluctant to shell out until RSG confirm the position.  I reasonably confident we will get out early Tuesday and will speak further on Sunday. If Simon gets early confirmation that RSG is shut then I will book tee times and advise. Looking at lunch after 18 holes as the food option.
		
Click to expand...

Have just spoken to RSG and they are saying no go so you may as well crack on with this Richard


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2018)

wookie said:



			Have just spoken to RSG and they are saying no go so you may as well crack on with this Richard
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for so much effort you put into this Wookie


----------



## 2blue (Feb 24, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Thanks for so much effort you put into this Wookie
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more...  thanks Wookie :thup:


----------



## User2021 (Feb 24, 2018)

wookie said:



			Have just spoken to RSG and they are saying no go so you may as well crack on with this Richard
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for all the hard work


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 24, 2018)

Gents,

I have just booked 8.30, 8.40 & 8.50 on the Dunes/Himalayas combo; deposit has been paid, they are ours and if there is sufficient interest then 9.00 is currently free.  It would help no end if I can confirm exactly who is coming.  So far I have:

Definites;

BiM
PieMan
Fish
Rosecott
Badger
jobr1850
Swingalot
94tegsi
mikejohnchapman 
Dando 
backwoodsman

Possibles;

Dando's mate
Dando's other mate

Anyone else please add yourself to the list with the usual cut & paste anyone now not doing it please amend.  Thanks.  I'd like to have a definitive list for tomorrow so that we can confirm everything then.  It's too close to start buggering about with bank details so it will need to be cash to me on the day.


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks. No rush to get back for me, so fine if someone wants an earlier tee time to allow them to get away..


----------



## User2021 (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks BIM, how much do we owe you?

Hopefully the weather is kind for Tuesday and we get out, but in some forecasts its unlikely


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 24, 2018)

Should be Â£40 per head for 18 holes and a lunch.  Lunch should be informal, no jacket & time required.  will confirm with them tomorrow.


----------



## User2021 (Feb 24, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Should be Â£40 per head for 18 holes and a lunch.  Lunch should be informal, no jacket & time required.  will confirm with them tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ‘ thanks


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2018)

Gents,

I have just booked 8.30, 8.40 & 8.50 on the Dunes/Himalayas combo; deposit has been paid, they are ours and if there is sufficient interest then 9.00 is currently free.  It would help no end if I can confirm exactly who is coming.  So far I have:

Definites;

BiM
PieMan
Fish
Rosecott
Badger
jobr1850
Swingalot
94tegsi
mikejohnchapman 
Dando 
backwoodsman
Chrisd



Possibles;

Dando's mate
Dando's other mate

Anyone else please add yourself to the list with the usual cut & paste anyone now not doing it please amend.  Thanks.  I'd like to have a definitive list for tomorrow so that we can confirm everything then.  It's too close to start buggering about with bank details so it will need to be cash to me on the day.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 24, 2018)

Not sure if this is the right place to post- as if true, may affect the Sunday  of the tour as well as Tuesday.... 

Played with someone today who had played Princes recently. He said that "one of the nines was being renovated" - he was not sure which nine but thought it was the Himalaya nine. When i said l was going on Tuesday he said "if you're going, it would be worth checking you're playing the two nines that aren't affected.

I got the impression it was three or four weeks ago he was there?
""


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2018)

backwoodsman said:



			Not sure if this is the right place to post- as if true, may affect the Sunday  of the tour as well as Tuesday.... 

Played with someone today who had played Princes recently. He said that "one of the nines was being renovated" - he was not sure which nine but thought it was the Himalaya nine. When i said l was going on Tuesday he said "if you're going, it would be worth checking you're playing the two nines that aren't affected.

I got the impression it was three or four weeks ago he was there?
""
		
Click to expand...

The Himalayas has been redesigned but I'm pretty sure it's fully open now


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 24, 2018)

chrisd said:



			The Himalayas has been redesigned but I'm pretty sure it's fully open now
		
Click to expand...

Fine - he just thought it might be worth checking if there was any refurb' going on at present?


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2018)

Itâ€™s going to be fun me thinks ðŸ˜œ


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2018)

Fish said:



			Itâ€™s going to be fun me thinks ðŸ˜œ

View attachment 24508

Click to expand...

Local forecast is for snow showers  for Tuesday


----------



## PieMan (Feb 24, 2018)

Chrisd, Wookie, BIM - phenomenal effort guys what you've done to get us all playing some golf over the next 3 days; very much appreciated &#128077;&#128079;&#128079;

If it eventually ends up 1 day of golf then so be it - will still have been an enjoyable and memorable trip.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 24, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Chrisd, Wookie, BIM - phenomenal effort guys what you've done to get us all playing some golf over the next 3 days; very much appreciated &#62541;&#62543;&#62543;

If it eventually ends up 1 day of golf then so be it - will still have been an enjoyable and memorable trip.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, much appreciated.  :thup:


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 24, 2018)

Got here an hour ago.... tough enough standing in the current wind, let alone swinging a club...


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Got here an hour ago.... tough enough standing in the current wind, let alone swinging a club...
		
Click to expand...

You've traveled the night before, bit keen aren't we?  Your only 2.5hrs max drive away, you'll be looking for a range and practice area to warm up next


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 25, 2018)

Working nights and it's been getting colder and windier as the hours go by!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 25, 2018)

Fish said:



			You've traveled the night before, bit keen aren't we?  Your only 2.5hrs max drive away, you'll be looking for a range and practice area to warm up next 

Click to expand...

:ears:


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 25, 2018)

Sun is out and no frost down here, your in for a grand day :thup:


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 26, 2018)

A uick question, as I've not been to Prince's before. Can you get there without going on the toll road? If so, which way do you have to come in?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 26, 2018)

backwoodsman said:



			A uick question, as I've not been to Prince's before. Can you get there without going on the toll road? If so, which way do you have to come in?
		
Click to expand...

You can avoid the toll road but there isnt a charge for golfers as I found out yesterday


----------



## User2021 (Feb 26, 2018)

chrisd said:



			You can avoid the toll road but there isnt a charge for golfers as I found out yesterday
		
Click to expand...



Guy us on the toll charged me Â£4 this morning despite me telling him where I was going, must differ by individual


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 26, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



​

Guy us on the toll charged me Â£4 this morning despite me telling him where I was going, must differ by individual
		
Click to expand...

The bloke on the toll had some sympathy for Chris when they saw his motor.


----------



## richart (Feb 26, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			The bloke on the toll had some sympathy for Chris when they saw his motor.
		
Click to expand...

 Isnâ€™t it free for pensioners ?


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 26, 2018)

It was free to us when we went to Princes last time.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 26, 2018)

richart said:



			Isnâ€™t it free for pensioners ?
		
Click to expand...

It was yesterday !


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 26, 2018)

I've never once paid the toll charge to get to princes in about 10/12 visits?


----------



## DRW (Feb 26, 2018)

mashleyR7 said:



			I've never once paid the toll charge to get to princes in about 10/12 visits?
		
Click to expand...

The guy said to us, that it was free as we were playing at Princes(which I assume is connected to the sandwich estate that IIRC owns the toll road)


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 26, 2018)

A good 2inches of snow now in Ashford Kent too.


----------



## Fish (Feb 27, 2018)

No settled snow here, weâ€™ve played through fierce blizzards in -6/8 wind chills though and todayâ€™s supposed to be colder and worse, I didnâ€™t think it get any colder ðŸ˜œâ„ï¸â˜ƒï¸ðŸ˜³


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 27, 2018)

Do you seriously have no snow? Iâ€™m 20miles away and we have a couple of inches and itâ€™s started to snow again. I live out in the sticks so Iâ€™m afraid there is no way Iâ€™m going to make it today, 4 miles of country lanes to the first main road and the road is covered, so not ideal driving conditions for a rear wheel drive!

If you guys do play, good luck!

BIM - if you need me to tip in some cash for the deposit please just let me know, but hopefully Princes are sensible about it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 27, 2018)

Guys consider this off. No one can be found here to make it official but thereâ€™s about 2 inches of snow on fairways and greens.ill have breakfast and sort something out with them re the deposit. Safe journey back all and enjoy it in November.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 27, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Guys consider this off. No one can be found here to make it official but thereâ€™s about 2 inches of snow on fairways and greens.ill have breakfast and sort something out with them re the deposit. Safe journey back all and enjoy it in November.
		
Click to expand...

Unlucky on the weather Rich, you did a great job in getting the Tuesday sorted before mother nature decided against it.

Safe journey home everyone as I hear from the radio the M20 and M2 are not good.


----------



## wookie (Feb 27, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Unlucky on the weather Rich, you did a great job in getting the Tuesday sorted before mother nature decided against it.

Safe journey home everyone as I hear from the radio the M20 and M2 are not good.
		
Click to expand...

Yes good work Richard - Iâ€™m sure Princes will be fine with the deposit. 

Looking at the travel  news and the traffic jams showing on my maps app I think Iâ€™m going to hold off for a while before leaving rather than go and sit in it.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 27, 2018)

wookie said:



			Looking at the travel  news and the traffic jams showing on my maps app I think Iâ€™m going to hold off for a while before leaving rather than go and sit in it.
		
Click to expand...

Just looked at traffic maps for Kent on google  Good luck getting home


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 27, 2018)

Yep - weather wise I'm in the Sevenoaks area and it's been snowing on and off for the last 6 hours or so, on top of yesterday evenings layer.

We have no plans to head out on the roads at all!

Stay safe


----------



## DRW (Feb 27, 2018)

I decided to leave straight after golf yesterday to pick up Joanne in Essex and head home and not stay for the meal or tuesday, felt a bit rude doing it tho  but given the weather forecast didn't wish to risk it. Snowing here but only a light covering so far.

Hope the midlands/north lads like fish and 2blue, managed to get back all okay, have a good drive and take care chaps.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 27, 2018)

wookie said:



			Yes good work Richard - Iâ€™m sure Princes will be fine with the deposit. 

Looking at the travel  news and the traffic jams showing on my maps app I think Iâ€™m going to hold off for a while before leaving rather than go and sit in it.
		
Click to expand...

Doing the same.....  traffic delays seem to be easing on google maps & those final, numerous whiskys with Charlie & Simon, being diluted with coffees ...  still in my room at Kings trying to decide M2 or M20.....  not to choose. Will try ringing Fish as I saw he left 90mins ago heading W.
Need a good run thro Kent as Google currently saying 6hrs Home.
Good luck to all travelling


----------



## chrisd (Feb 27, 2018)

2blue said:



			Doing the same.....  traffic delays seem to be easing on google maps & those final, numerous whiskys with Charlie & Simon, being diluted with coffees ...  still in my room at Kings trying to decide M2 or M20.....  not to choose. Will try ringing Fish as I saw he left 90mins ago heading W.
Need a good run thro Kent as Google currently saying 6hrs Home.
Good luck to all travelling
		
Click to expand...

I understand the M20 is blocked junction 9 to 8 

Best of luck with the journey


----------



## User2021 (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks for everyoneâ€™s efforts in arranging the trip, thourghly enjoyable. 

Roads are awful, I got off the m20 at Ashford to go a20. 

Been hit hit head on, car possibly a right off, not driveable. 

Farmer gave me me a lift to Charing near Ashford. Trying to get a train in to London then out again to get home. 
But in some pain from the crash.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 27, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Thanks for everyoneâ€™s efforts in arranging the trip, thourghly enjoyable. 

Roads are awful, I got off the m20 at Ashford to go a20. 

Been hit hit head on, car possibly a right off, not driveable. 

Farmer gave me me a lift to Charing near Ashford. Trying to get a train in to London then out again to get home. 
But in some pain from the crash.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey,

Hope you are OK.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 27, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Thanks for everyoneâ€™s efforts in arranging the trip, thourghly enjoyable. 

Roads are awful, I got off the m20 at Ashford to go a20. 

Been hit hit head on, car possibly a right off, not driveable. 

Farmer gave me me a lift to Charing near Ashford. Trying to get a train in to London then out again to get home. 
But in some pain from the crash.
		
Click to expand...

That's awful, sorry to read that but I hope you're ok.


----------



## DRW (Feb 27, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Thanks for everyoneâ€™s efforts in arranging the trip, thourghly enjoyable. 

Roads are awful, I got off the m20 at Ashford to go a20. 

Been hit hit head on, car possibly a right off, not driveable. 

Farmer gave me me a lift to Charing near Ashford. Trying to get a train in to London then out again to get home. 
But in some pain from the crash.
		
Click to expand...

OMG John , hope you are okay and get home all okay. Take care.


----------



## Dando (Feb 27, 2018)

John, thats awful mate. Hope your not too badly damaged and get back home incident free.

on my journey the a2 had a few abandoned and crashed cars and there were the usual idiot drivers.

took about 2hrs 45 to get back so about an hour longer than normal but that was down to going cross country from the m20 to m2

thanks to those who arranged the games and to my playing partners who made 2 brutal rounds of golf enjoyable


----------



## Fish (Feb 27, 2018)

Itâ€™s a nightmare out here on roads. 

Heard early on the radio & TV that the M20 & M2 were both buggered and warned to stay away so I headed away from the weather (I thought) West through Dover only to hit worse weather and loads of diversions due to more closed roads.  

Ended up driving to Rye even though the A259 was almost impossible to drive on and the A21 was  closed and I was forced down back roads through villages which were almost impossible to drive through. 

Managed to get to the north part of the A21 10 miles south of the M25 now but itâ€™s took nearly 3 hours and lots of scary moments sliding down hills unable to steer at the bottom of one of them into a fence, managed to reverse out and get back going again but navigating around all the abandon vehicles is hard, especially when your halfway down a hill, canâ€™t stop and someone comes up the other way! 

Just pulled over on the A21 to catch my breath as the concentration on those back roads was immense. 

And itâ€™s still bloody snowing heavy!

Iâ€™m hibernating over the winter in future.


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 27, 2018)

Just having a coffee at South Mimms services before jumping back on the M25 which seems ok at the moment. 

Stuck in traffic and poor roads in the A/M20 for 90 mins or so. Seem to be making good progress now.

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. Safe journeys and I hope youâ€™re feeling ok Jobr.

Keep your eyes on the roads fellas.

Martin


----------



## User20205 (Feb 27, 2018)

Sounds like a nightmare chaos. Take care


----------



## Fish (Feb 27, 2018)

5hrs to Beaconsfueld, stopped for a couple of Red Bulls for the final push. 

Just read your post John, hope your ok pal.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Thanks for everyoneâ€™s efforts in arranging the trip, thourghly enjoyable. 

Roads are awful, I got off the m20 at Ashford to go a20. 

Been hit hit head on, car possibly a right off, not driveable. 

Farmer gave me me a lift to Charing near Ashford. Trying to get a train in to London then out again to get home. 
But in some pain from the crash.
		
Click to expand...

Not good news. Hope you're ok


----------



## Badger (Feb 27, 2018)

Sorry to hear that John, hope you are ok.  I managed to safely negotiate four hours of the M20/M26/M25 and got within half a mile from home before two idiots in front refusing to give way to one another on a steep hill led to me having to swerve left into a conifer bush to avoid them as there was no stopping, still not sure how the bloke behind missed me, he somehow pulled right into someone's driveway.

Big thanks to Richard, Chris & Simon for all their efforts which given the circumstances were even more considerable than usual, playing partners for the camoradery (particularly 2Blue for the Glayva halfway round Princes) and the King's Head crew for two enjoyable evenings.


----------



## wookie (Feb 27, 2018)

Hope youre OK John - nightmare end to the trip.

I've just landed having taken the option of heading West from Dover as well.  Went pretty much all the way along to Brighton and then up which was an extra 40 miles or so but relatively safe and no traffic issues.

Thanks Chris for organising yesterday - enjoyable despite the weather and a good laugh in the Kings Head last night.


----------



## Fish (Feb 27, 2018)

Just home, 7 friggin hours, Iâ€™ll post some pics off my dash cam of what seemed like being in a slowmo of the Lombard Rally, every time I got to an island of the A21 the police wouldnâ€™t let me on so had to go through more villages and B back roads which were a nightmare, I averaged 15mph for about a 40 mile detour, should have gone all the way to Brighton but thought it ok once I got to Rye to head north. 

Dent in my nearside wing from a fence post I slid into and all my bumper scratched from reversing out whilst spinning & sliding. 

What a journey ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 27, 2018)

Fish said:



			Just home, 7 friggin hours, Iâ€™ll post some pics off my dash cam of what seemed like being in a slowmo of the Lombard Rally, every time I got to an island of the A21 the police wouldnâ€™t let me on so had to go through more villages and B back roads which were a nightmare, I averaged 15mph for about a 40 mile detour, should have gone all the way to Brighton but thought it ok once I got to Rye to head north. 

Dent in my nearside wing from a fence post I slid into and all my bumper scratched from reversing out whilst spinning & sliding. 

What a journey ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear your home safely :thup:

Sounds like you had a more near misses than that Titliest with the blue Fish marking had around RCP, which is saying something.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 27, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Thanks for everyoneâ€™s efforts in arranging the trip, thourghly enjoyable. 

Roads are awful, I got off the m20 at Ashford to go a20. 

Been hit hit head on, car possibly a right off, not driveable. 

Farmer gave me me a lift to Charing near Ashford. Trying to get a train in to London then out again to get home. 
But in some pain from the crash.
		
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear that - at least you're not badly hurt by the sound of it - hope there were trains running.


----------



## Fish (Feb 27, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Glad to hear your home safely :thup:

Sounds like you had a more near misses than that Titliest with the blue Fish marking had around RCP, which is saying something. 

Click to expand...

With the help on a couple of holes from some â€˜Eagleâ€™ eyed partner/s, that 1 ball made it all the way around ðŸ˜ŽðŸŒï¸

 But what a round of 2 halves, it felt like I couldnâ€™t miss a fairway on the front 9, other than not making it over that large mound to the dog legged green in front of the sea, but once Iâ€™d sat down in the halfway hut and had the coliflower soup, my legs were like jelly and just couldnâ€™t get going again! 

Great company though Rupert, thank you ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## PieMan (Feb 27, 2018)

Sorry to hear your news John and hope you're ok. Glad to hear everyone else got home safely though, even with the odd scrape.

I ended up going to Dover and then sat nav sent me up the A20. Had lengthy delay just outside Charing due to an arctic not being able to get up a hill. Took it get very very easy. Then went on M20 around junction 8 and it was more or less empty. However driving conditions were awful and at one point I had a nice slide for about 20 or 30 metres before regaining control. Fortunately only other cars were a good way in front or behind and were driving as slowly as me.

Got to the Dartford Crossing worrying about M25, but once through the tunnel it was like arriving in a different country! Hardly any snow at all! Got home and hardly any left here - and sun was out!

Huge thanks to Rich, Chris and Simon for their efforts in getting 2 days golf.

I had a great time at RCP with Rich, Steve and Mark - excellent company in very trying conditions.

And to all at the Kings Head for another   entertaining evening!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 27, 2018)

Well that was fun; NOT!!  Nearly 3 hours from Princes to J8 services on the M20, quick pit stop and then another hour and fifteen to the golf club to sort out some bits, 45 minutes to get in from there via the petrol station and the car wash!!  But at least home in one piece which is better than some; hope it's not too serious John.  The number of idiots running down the closed lane of the M20 had to be seen to be believed. :angry: 

Thanks for all the kind words regarding the organisation; it's made easy when you all pay up as you promise and aren't hard work to deal with, so my thanks to you all for that. :thup:  Princes coughed up the deposit I'd paid without any problem so we're all good there, my thanks to those who made offers to ensure I wasn't out of pocket.  Further thanks to all my playing partners for their good company and some excellent golf under very trying conditions and the Kings Head crowd; I'll be changing accommodation next time, I hear room 3 is good.......   Looks like you'll have someone else looking after you in November; nothing anybody's said or done, I'm just planning to be in warmer climes on the rearranged date, be sorry to miss it but wish you all the best for November and looking to be back with you next year.


----------



## Fish (Feb 27, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'll be changing accommodation next time, I hear room 3 is good....... 

Click to expand...

&#128545;&#128070;&#129354;


----------



## 2blue (Feb 27, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Thanks for everyoneâ€™s efforts in arranging the trip, thourghly enjoyable. 

Roads are awful, I got off the m20 at Ashford to go a20. 

Been hit hit head on, car possibly a right off, not driveable. 

Farmer gave me me a lift to Charing near Ashford. Trying to get a train in to London then out again to get home. 
But in some pain from the crash.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds nasty John... hope things turn out ok.

The final nights, very pleasant extended whisky session, to near mid-night, with Charlie & Simon, ensured I couldn't leave till late in the morning after many sobering coffees.

For me the 'Escape from Kent' was completed in 6hrs leaving at 11am, at an average of 48mph...  Temperature never rising above -1C
Needed just 2 toilet breaks.....  one a 'mobile relief' in standing traffic near Dartford (must remember to dish-wash that drinks bottle!!)...  the 2nd more conventional one during a coffee stop on M11.
Just a smattering of snow in Leeds...
	


The car looks as though its just completed a stage of the Mont Carlo Rally with a number plate that should give me a free trip through the Dartford Tunnel or do they also scan the rear??......  
	


Many thanks to our organisers for their endless efforts to ensure a memorable trip in more ways than just golf.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 27, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'll be changing accommodation next time, I hear room 3 is good....... 

Click to expand...

It must be very good as we never saw Robin again when he disappeared early after the 'Late-afternoon, Youth-club' few beers.....  good job some of us oldies turned out for the Main-session & 'lock-in 'till midnight  :rofl:


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 27, 2018)

Sorry to hear John's story. Hope you're ok mate?

Left home (south London) at 6:10 this morning heading for Princes, took about 40 min to get near Sittingbourne and with weather closing in, decided not worth heading onwards. Sadly missed my first exit  off the M2 so continued to next. A mere 5 1/2 hours later I'm  back in south London. Overall, 6hours ten min for a 70mile trip.  And quite frankly, the roads weren't all that bad really. Our friends from the northern reaches of these isles will be having a quiet chuckle - again!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 27, 2018)

Fish said:



			&#63009;&#62534;&#22744;
		
Click to expand...

You've calmed down after the journey then.......


----------



## Fish (Feb 27, 2018)

2blue said:



			It must be very good as we never saw Robin again when he disappeared early after the 'Late-afternoon, Youth-club' few beers.....  good job some of us oldies turned out for the Main-session & 'lock-in 'till midnight  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

So you had an afternoon nap, emptied your incontinent bags and changed your rubber sheets then decided to come downstairs about 7pm after Iâ€™d been in the bar since we left RCP early afternoon and they wonder why seniors get a rough ride ðŸ˜œ

My absence wasnâ€™t intentional, I wrongly laid down for a minute and woke up on the bed fully clothed at 3am ðŸ˜Ÿ

Canâ€™t believe you got back in 6hrs and left at 11am, I left at 8.30 & took me 7hrs, I reckon I was still on some Kent back roads trying to get on the A21 at 11am ðŸ˜¡


----------



## rosecott (Feb 27, 2018)

Can I add my thanks to all who moved heaven and earth to make the weekend happen. The golf I managed to get in between the bouts of awfully cold weather were surprisingly enjoyable. 2Blue and I, at 10.45 this morning, sorted out our routes home and they worked out quite well - head in the direction of Ramsgate and see what happens. I have to have more pit stops than him but managed to get home in only an hour more than I took to get to Deal on Sunday. Low spot was when I had my first leak stop on M2 and asked an AA man what was it like going towards London - all seems to be clear he said. A mile after I rejoined  M2 I was stationary for 25 minutes. Still got home without incident - sorry to hear others were not so lucky. Enjoyed the company but could have done with more golf.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 27, 2018)

I got up at 06.10am looked out of the window, text BIM  that I wouldn't risk leaving the house as my house is in a village with some hills to navigate. Went back to bed and never left the house all day. 

Stayed much warmer than I managed on Sunday and Monday  &#128513;


----------



## rosecott (Feb 27, 2018)

2blue said:



			Needed just 2 toilet breaks.....  one a 'mobile relief' in standing traffic near Dartford (must remember to dish-wash that drinks bottle!!)...  the 2nd more conventional one during a coffee stop on M11.w in Leeds..
		
Click to expand...



Act your age and get some proper gear for the farflung forum meets:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/1000ML-OUT...&qid=1519768066&sr=8-8&keywords=toilet+bottle​


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2018)

Here's the roads I was contending with, the A259 wasn't much better but I went north too quickly at Rye not knowing the A21 was closed so got stuck on back roads going from village to village until I could access the A21 10 miles south of the M25 only managing to drive between 10-20mph.

[video=youtube_share;OKbg1n1sXTg]https://youtu.be/OKbg1n1sXTg[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 28, 2018)

Well looking out of my window this morning it's a good job we were cut short because the lot that's come down overnight would have us in serious bother on top of yesterday's offering.


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2018)

Some pic's, I didn't take as many as I usually do on the courses as you didn't want to take your gloves off for that long or your fingers went numb!


----------



## 2blue (Feb 28, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well looking out of my window this morning it's a good job we were cut short because the lot that's come down overnight would have us in serious bother on top of yesterday's offering.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes....  Iâ€™d have never made it home if travelling late yesterday or today as heavy snowfall has finally hit Leeds so course shut today!!


----------



## User2021 (Feb 28, 2018)

Finally got home at 5pm last night.
After leaving the Kings Head at 8am for a journey Monday morning took 90mins.

Just off the A21 north of Ashford a guy hit me head on, both my side airbags deployed at the front is badly damaged.
Got a farmer to give me a lift to the nearest station with a golf bag and 3 other bags.
Most trains cancelled.
After an hour managed to get to Ashford International and to be met with more cancellations.

Eventually got a train to london that 20 mins in broke down with brake failure, after a 90 min delay finally another train arrived.
Eventually got in to London.
More changes to get a train back to Redhill and finally a cab home.

Despite a day from hell, I really enjoyed the golf and the evening in the Kings Head.

Thanks to all the organisers of the 3 games and to everyone for making me feel so welcome.

Hopefully trying to get the car recovered in the next few days by the insurance company, but forecast isn't great.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 28, 2018)

You've been busy Fish http://read.nxtbook.com/global_golf_post/euro/20182602/index.html#a_quick_9 'Let's play together' :whoo:



Fish said:



			Some pic's, I didn't take as many as I usually do on the courses as you didn't want to take your gloves off for that long or your fingers went numb!

View attachment 24541


View attachment 24541


View attachment 24542


View attachment 24543


View attachment 24544


View attachment 24545


View attachment 24546


View attachment 24547


View attachment 24548


View attachment 24549


View attachment 24550


View attachment 24551


View attachment 24552


View attachment 24553


View attachment 24554


View attachment 24555


View attachment 24556


View attachment 24557


View attachment 24558


View attachment 24559


View attachment 24560


View attachment 24561


View attachment 24562


View attachment 24563


View attachment 24564


View attachment 24565


View attachment 24566


View attachment 24567


View attachment 24568


View attachment 24540

Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			You've been busy Fish http://read.nxtbook.com/global_golf_post/euro/20182602/index.html#a_quick_9 'Let's play together' :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m world famous ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Finally got home at 5pm last night.
After leaving the Kings Head at 8am for a journey Monday morning took 90mins.

Just off the A21 north of Ashford a guy hit me head on, both my side airbags deployed at the front is badly damaged.
Got a farmer to give me a lift to the nearest station with a golf bag and 3 other bags.
Most trains cancelled.
After an hour managed to get to Ashford International and to be met with more cancellations.

Eventually got a train to london that 20 mins in broke down with brake failure, after a 90 min delay finally another train arrived.
Eventually got in to London.
More changes to get a train back to Redhill and finally a cab home.

Despite a day from hell, I really enjoyed the golf and the evening in the Kings Head.

Thanks to all the organisers of the 3 games and to everyone for making me feel so welcome.

Hopefully trying to get the car recovered in the next few days by the insurance company, but forecast isn't great.
		
Click to expand...

Pitty you didnâ€™t have my number, I couldnâ€™t have been far behind you and being in the van I could have sorted you out and got you home.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 28, 2018)

Fish said:



			Iâ€™m world famous ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

Those pics in the curry house look like they're out of an over 50's funeral plan brochure


----------



## rosecott (Feb 28, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Those pics in the curry house look like they're out of an over 50's funeral plan brochure
		
Click to expand...

Your day will come.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 28, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Those pics in the curry house look like they're out of an over 50's funeral plan brochure
		
Click to expand...




rosecott said:



			Your day will come.
		
Click to expand...

If he makes it Jim.....  after all he couldn't make a simple Kent Meet :rofl:


----------

